# Hhhmmmm...Help me decide.



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok, i'm filling out my entry form for our local fair and can't decide on the last couple of classes to enter. I go every year and will be bringing around 10 nigerians again this year. So i'm trying to figure out what "extra" classes I want to do. Unfortunately this isn't going to be sanctioned and this first half of the fair is just fun and easy going. Anywho, i'm already entering all the sr. doe...jr. doe...etc. classes, but here are a few more I can enter. I have goats for any of these entries. Pick one or two of your favorites...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you cant do them all?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I can, but since this isn't sanctioned I am only going to enter a couple "extra" classes. I mainly go just to educate and "represent" the nigerian dwarf and to get my name out there....also there will be a lot of youth in those classes...i'd rather see it go to someone not as experienced and have them be so happy they got a 1st or 2nd that they want to come back next year. There are a lot of newbies and little kids in this first half of the fair.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

then I am going to presume not many will have the herd (3 does in milk) or the three generation so I will suggest those.

that also gives you good exposure and shows off more of what you have


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

My favorite classes to watch when I am looking for new genetics is the 3 generation class and the dairy herd class. My favorite being the 3 generation class as you can really see who is a great breeder and has kept the good traits, gotten rid of the bad and has improved - plus I love seeing "families". What is nice about the dairy herd is you get to see that herds best does and you can compare the herds and see over all which herd do you like the best. 

I love all the group classes though but if I was just to choose two it would be the 3 generations and the dairy herd.


----------



## Squires (Sep 14, 2010)

OK, I'm new to this. When you take three goats into the ring, do you need three handlers, or is it just you alone in the ring hanging on for dear life to three goats? I might be able to get ONE friend to go with me, but not sure I would have two friends to make three handlers for three goats. What are you supposed to do when showing one of these groups? What can you "get away with"?  

Do all three goats go through their paces, each alone, or does the herd sort of straggle past the judge and then present their udders? All I have ever seen are pictures of the winners with their udders presented to the camera, so I haven't a clue! 

For a herd, do they all have to be bred by you, with your own herd name on them? (If so, I couldn't show any of my newborn goats in that class, who have to have their mom's last owner's herd name on them because they were bred under her ownership). 

For three generations -- do they all have to be bred by me? I bought a doe and her mother -- so in theory could I show her, her mom and her new daughter as a three-generations entry, even though none of them have my own herd name on them? (But they all have to be in milk, anyway, so this is very tentative for next year, I guess). BTW, all three of the does I own have different herd names (none of them my own) but would that still be acceptable as "three generations" for showing when the little one is in milk next year?

Gosh, I was just thinking of trotting out the doelings, which, in a larger show, are a few months apart and I can do one doeling at a time. But three? Someone help me out here with the logistics! 

Chris


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok I will answer what I know

First have you ever seen a dog show? well its sort of like that. Everyone has one goat and they parade around the judge for a couple "laps" and then the judge will tell you to stop - you stack your goat. You then maybe asked to circle again several times while the judge pulls out different goats. He may ask you to walk your goat side by side with another goat so he can compare. He will then line you up where you will stack your goat again and once he/she starts talking you know they made their line up choice. The line up may circle agian before the judge talks.

As to not having enough handlers -- just ask others if they will help you. If you stand ringside with three goats you may get "do you need help?" from others. Not everyoen has goats in each class so they are willing to be your handler . If no one asks just speak up and say "will anyone take this goat into the ring for me?" Ive done it and many times a kid or other adults are willing to do it for you. I wouldnt sweat that part.

For herd yes i do believe they all have to have yoru herd name: hence the name HERD 

as to the get of sire -- the can be multiple herd names. but they just have to be sired by the same buck.


----------

